# Coffee Bean Shop Ltd



## Combercoffee (Feb 12, 2011)

Just tried the Mocha Guatemala blend from Coffee Bean Shop and have to say I am very impressed with it. I haven't tried any Mocha beans/blends before but am quite taken - lovely chocolate lingering taste. Anyone got any other suggestions along these lines for me to try?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Mocha-orange-wholebean.html

You like chocolate orange? You'll love this!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Coffee Bean Shop's Yirgacheffe is a firm favourite of mine, and their fortnightly promotions are good value, also try the Peruvian Amazonas Altura if you like chocolaty/nutty flavour.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm currently drinking their Old Brown Java. If you like Monsoon Malabar you'll love it. Very very smooth. I now use coffeebeanshop all the time for their promos. Very good value and I've not found a bean I don't like yet.


----------



## Combercoffee (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone - certainly plenty for me to try. I'll be ordering more beans next week and will begin working through these. Some Brazil Fazenda Sol Nascente Pulped just arrived from Has Bean for this week.


----------



## GrumpyOldWesty (Dec 10, 2010)

Another vote for Coffee Bean Shop, we also use their fortnightly promo's and are most of the way through the Old Brown Java and agree it is very, very smooth. I don't think I have purchased from anywhere else for more than a year, the service is outstanding, and they are such nice people to deal with.



MonkeyHarris said:


> I'm currently drinking their Old Brown Java. If you like Monsoon Malabar you'll love it. Very very smooth. I now use coffeebeanshop all the time for their promos. Very good value and I've not found a bean I don't like yet.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Just went to order another fortnightly promotion and they've put the price up by £2 now. Must have just happened as I only had an email 2 days ago at the old price


----------



## GrumpyOldWesty (Dec 10, 2010)

Likewise, however it's still bloomin' good value


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

hey guys, I work for coffee bean shop and just to clarify the email went out with the wrong price on it due to price increases going in about the same time.

it was an over sight on our part but we had to put the price increase in eventually as we've no doubt all seen the news about green bean prices.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

My new order has just arrived this morning (promo pack). Amazing service. Ordered at 1:50pm yesterday and on my doorstep at 8:30am this morning.


----------



## pdb95 (Nov 3, 2013)

MonkeyHarris said:


> My new order has just arrived this morning (promo pack). Amazing service. Ordered at 1:50pm yesterday and on my doorstep at 8:30am this morning.


I have ordered often throughout the past year and the service is impeccable! The coffee is also fresh, tasty and challenges the tastbuds with its complex and full flavours. The tasting notes on the web site are good, I just wish that they were a bit more detailed.

Keep u[ the good work!!

P.s. just ordered another promo today. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I used to order from here until their international postage became ridiculously expensive. Nicely roasted beans and great service.


----------



## northwestdt (Jun 8, 2013)

i have to say theyre quick with dispatching coffee, and are actually very good roasters, only had one or two disappointments in quality off them, and i order every couple of weeks.

try peruvian yanesh, its gorgeous, theyve rn out of png now aswell, one of my other favourites from them

the only reason i would try other roasters online is for variety, at least untill my rhostio coffee IR1 gas drum roaster is built


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

northwestdt said:


> untill my rhostio coffee IR1 gas drum roaster is built


.... and what is that please?


----------



## Davidmball (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi, is anyone else out there having problems with Coffee Bean Shop? They emailed me to say my order has been dispatched on 10th December, but I never received it. I have emailed several times and got no response. I have phoned and got a message that the roastery was closed until 4th Jan (this was on 5th Jan!)> I left a message but no-one contacted me. Now today I have been getting an "all our lines are busy message" How do you get hold of these people?


----------

